# Adjektiivit ja passiivipartisiipit



## Marsario

Hei!
Voidaanko teidän mielestanne pitää passiivipartisiipit (tehtävä, tehty) adjektiiveina?

Fred Karlssonin _suomen peruskieliopista _lukee sivusta 241, että:
"Partisiipit toimivat osittain verbeinä, erityisesti NUT-partisiippi esiintyessään liittotempusten osana kuten olen sanonut ja on sanottu, ja osittain adjektiiveina. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa ne taipuvat normaalien adjektiivien tapaan luvussa ja sijassa:
_pitkä_ mies
syövä mies
syönyt mies
lyötävä mies
lyöty mies"

Eli täältä ymmärtäisi, että passiivipartisiipit saavat olla adjektiveja. 
Kuitenkin olin tänään puhumassa kieliopettajani kanssa, joka sanoi että tehtävä ei ole adjektiivi. Se sanoi itse asiassa, että adjektiivien on taivuttava komparatiivissa ja superlatiivissa, kun taas tehtävää ei voi tavuttaa.
Nyt kysymys on: onko tuo määritelmä väärä? Ja jos se ei ole väärä, voiko joku antaa esimerkkia, jossa käytetään tehtävämpää tai tehtävintä?
Jos voi sanoa lyötävän miehen, sitten periaatteessa mielestäni taitaisi myös sanoa lyötävämpää miestä. Siksi voisi myös keksiä periaatteellista lausetta, jossa tehtävämpi sana sopii… Mutta minulla ei ole ajatuksia.
Mitä mieltä olette?


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Mielestäni partisiippeja voidaan joissakin tapauksissa käyttää adjektiiveina (tai ainakin adjektiivien kaltaisesti).
Näissä tapauksissa saman asian voi myös ilmaista sivulauseella:

_Laulava lintu_ = lintu, joka laulaa
_Syövä mies_ = mies, joka syö (Tätä en tosin käyttäisi, ellei syödä verbillä ole objektia. Vrt. _Tuo omenaa syövä mies on serkkuni_. _Tuo mies, joka syö, on serkkuni_.)

Tämä ei toimi kaikilla verbeillä ja joissakin tapauksissa verbin merkitys muuttuu:
"_Lyöty mies_" ei useimmissa tapauksissa tarkoita, että miestä olisi lyöty fyysisesti vaan, että hänet oli jo henkisesti voitettu.
_Hävittyään kolme ensimmäistä erää Ranskan avoimen tennisturnauksen finaalissa Jarkko Nieminen oli jo lyöty mies.
_
Jos et ole varma, että voitko sanoa jonkun asian partisiipilla, käytä sivulausetta.

PS. Kaikkia adjektiiveja ei voi taivuttaa komparatiivissa (absoluuttiset adjektiivit: esim. puinen, silkkinen, viittomakielinen jne.)
Eli et voi sanoa esim. _Tämä pöytä on puisempi kuin tuo toinen_. (Tai tietenkin voit sanoa niin, mutta se kuulostaa ihan tyhmältä kuin, että sanoisit: _Tuo mies on syövempi kuin tuo toinen_.)


----------



## pearho

Jos en erehdy, joitakin partisiippeja voi hyvin taivuttaa vertailumuodoissa: "_tämä on vouden sousituin kirja_". Luulen, että tämäkin lause käy: "_joskus __tunnen itseni maailman lyödyimmäksi mieheksi_".


----------



## Gavril

pearho said:


> Jos en erehdy, joitakin partisiippeja voi hyvin taivuttaa vertailumuodoissa: "_tämä on vouden sousituin kirja_". Luulen, että tämäkin lause käy: "_joskus __tunnen itseni maailman lyödyimmäksi mieheksi_".



Niin, mutta Marsarion opettaja puhui _tehtävä_-sanasta. Minunkaan mieleeni ei tule esimerkiksi, jossa _tehtävää _käytettäisiin vertailumuodossa.

Minusta tuntuu (rajoitetun kokemukseni perusteella), että _-tava/-tävä-_partisiippeja ei käytetä usein adjektiiveina muihin partisiippiin verattuna (ainakin ei tavallisina, substantiivia edeltävina adjektiiveina). On yhteyksiä, jossa odottaisi _-tava/-tävä-_partisiipin toimivan adjektiivina, mutta sen sijaan käytetään _-ttu/-tty-_partisiippia -- katso esim. tämä ketju.


----------



## pearho

Ehkä sanoja tyyppiä _rakastettava_ voisi taivuttaa vertailumoudoissa: _Hän on mitä rakastettavimpia ihmisiä_.


----------

